# What size kidding stall?



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

My sweet hubby and teenage boys are finishing up my kidding stalls. I was reading somewhere and they said to have a 4x4 stall for their doe to kid in. I have Alpines, Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs that will all (over the years) share the kidding stalls. What is the best size to make them? I have a roughly 16x8 area. I had intended to make it into two 8x8 stalls... does that sound right or should I make them smaller?


I'm so funny "should I make them smaller" ha, ha, ha! like I'm out there in this cold weather working on them. NOT :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I had a kidding stall that was 4x6 and I liked that size. 8x8 would be rather large for kidding. One nice thing about a smaller kidding area is that the doe cant stray to far from her kids once born. Allows for better bonding I think.

My new stalls are going to be 4x6 as well


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

My kidding stalls are about 6 x 10 I think. It's been a great size so far....room enough for me to get in there and assist with the doe, and less chance of my big Boer girls stepping on their kids. I have all full sized goats though...with mini's I'm sure you could have a lot smaller stalls.


----------



## karmouth (Dec 1, 2008)

I have 5 4x6 stalls for kidding to put mom and babies in .If I see one in labor I try to move them to the 12x12 stall . I call that the delivery room . With the extra room I can have everything in there that I might need to help with delivery. 
Karen


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

It depends what size the goats are and how many kids they have, for me... over here you can buy hurdles, some are 5ft and some are 10ft. Usually (I have full sized goats, and sheep) I would have 5 x 5 pens for singles and twins, and 5 x 10 pens for triplets - and sometimes for twins if it looks like the animal might sit on the baby and suffocate it.

LW


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Cinder Mine all different sizes because I had goats having babies that I did not plan on.

As long as they can move around and they can get some exercise. I put the twins and moms in the larger stalls.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

My kidding stalls are 6x4. They are used for both Nubians and Pygmys.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have 2 kidding stalls that are 4x5 and are built so that they are solid on the bottom half and slatted at the top half, to prevent a draft from going across the new babies.


----------

